# Wide Rims



## frankenbike (Sep 13, 2019)

Still gathering parts for the chopper. What are the widest original (not aftermarket) 36 hole 26" rims available and what make of bike did they come on? Painted or chrome makes no difference since they will be blasted and painted anyway. I will post a "wanted" thread and see what I find. And if you have what I need let me know. Thanks, Gary.


----------



## Smoopy's (Oct 6, 2019)

You can get up to 130mm


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 7, 2019)

As far as I know, the widest vintage rim would be an S-2 or worksman rims made for 26"x2.125"(2 1/8" Schwinn) balloon tires. The profile on Worksman rims make them look wider/beefy.

Like @Smoopy's said, new rims can be had up to 130mm wide.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Oct 8, 2019)

Some Huffy beach cruisers have OEM 40mm aluminum alloy rims powder coated and matched with 2.35 wide tires.


----------

